# RP server



## Zarluna (10. September 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich noch einen RP server auf dem noch RP richtig betrieben wird?



Hab auf 1-2 Servern wo ich mal reingeschaut hab nur "lol rofl noob" leute angetroffen -.-



bin zwar jmd der seeeehr spät anfängt, aber sowas muss ja nich sein ;(


----------



## Telbion (11. September 2009)

Warst du schon mal auf "Die Aldor"?

Auch dort hast du viele OOCler, aber wie man hört im Vergleich weniger als woanders.


*verneig*

Telbion


----------



## Kortus1988 (12. September 2009)

Also ich kann dir den Realm"Die Aldor" wirklich empfehlen. Dort findest du schnell, gutes und anspruchsvolles Rollenspiel.

Gruß
Kortus


----------



## Mindadar (14. September 2009)

Geheimtipp von mir....Entweder die Silberne hand oder  Der rat von dalaran


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. September 2009)

Ich würde gern Horde anfangen.

Ist Aldor, Silberne Hand oder eben Rat der Dalaaran für Horde auch gut?


----------



## Mindadar (25. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Horde anfangen.
> 
> Ist Aldor, Silberne Hand oder eben Rat der Dalaaran für Horde auch gut?



Silberne hand sind im mom sehr viele pveler untwegs
Rat ist eig recht gut wenn du elfe spielst kenn ich 3 gilden die dich herzlich willkommen hießen. 
Und falls du, so wie ich, einer von denen bist die keine rassisten gegenüber anderen Horderassen bist würde ich dir sogar Ratsarchiv von Dalaran empfehlen. 
Gildenchat ist zwar ooc. Aber wir machen wöchentlich events etc
sek ich such ma unsere seite *kram*

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...cId=10453557213


reicht fürs erste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (25. September 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ich würde gern Horde anfangen.
> 
> Ist Aldor, Silberne Hand oder eben Rat der Dalaaran für Horde auch gut?


Wenn du silbermond magst ist die aldor die beste wahl...(auch wenn du mal e-rp suchst)


----------



## Mindadar (25. September 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Wenn du silbermond magst ist die aldor die beste wahl...(auch wenn du mal e-rp suchst)



Wie funnzt das eig auf nem rp-pvp server?
naja wäre ja lore-mäßig eh besser aber wird man da nich den ganzen tag umgeklatscht wenn mein kein gladi is oder so?
(ich selbst hasse pvp)


----------



## TheEwanie (25. September 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Wie funnzt das eig auf nem rp-pvp server?
> naja wäre ja lore-mäßig eh besser aber wird man da nich den ganzen tag umgeklatscht wenn mein kein gladi is oder so?
> (ich selbst hasse pvp)


ähm aldor ist kein rp-pvp server.


----------



## Korodo (27. September 2009)

Bis vor kurzem gab es noch gut RP auf Die Aldor.
Momentan schwallt das aber wieder etwas ab.
Es gibt nurnoch wenige gute Themen-Gilden.

Leider sieht es so auf fast allen RP-Servern aus.
Wenn Blizzard nicht durchgreift, wird es bald wohl garkein RP mehr geben.


----------



## Mindadar (29. September 2009)

Pvpelender Rpler


deswegen meinteich das pvp.......
aber naja nicht jeder kann so schnell denken


----------



## Veritaner (29. November 2009)

Grüß euch^^
Ich und mein Freund suchen nen Server der Rollenspiel betreibt, wenn möglich acuh gleich eine Gilde (oder noch besser jmd der von so einer Gilde ist) um dort auf der Hordefraktion zu starten. Geplant wären ein Blutelfen Pärchen. Könntet ihr mir einen Server + Gilde empfehlen?


----------



## Feder und Schwert (30. November 2009)

Immer noch die Aldor.

Sie ist schlicht gut fürs Rollenspiel
Aber wie immer, muss man auch da suchen und kann pech haben, erst mal nur ooclern übern weg zu laufen. Da nicht entmutigen lassen.
Es gibt gute Gilden für jedes Volk. Man muss eben nur etwas geduld haben und sich acuh präsentieren. Denn logischer Weise, legen tiefgründigere RP-Gilde auch gutes rollenspiel voraus, was zu ihnen passt. Macht euch also vielleicht erstmal mit "beschnupperungs-runden" vertraut. Manche Gilde brauchen dafür länger, andere nehmen ein sofort.

Zu den Blutelfen:
Viele "echte" Rpler mögen kaum Blutelfen, denn viele sind von den oocler geprägt worden. Eben so spielen überraschend viele sehr erotische Elfen...was zum Rotlicht-Ambiente beitrug. Um so interessanter sind Elfen die sich nicht so von diesen Lastern einfangen lassen. Es gibt für beide Art genug Spieler...von einem der beiden mehr als vom anderen.

Die Aldor ist damit recht bund und es gibt fast alles. Das bringt Probleme aber auch schöne Seiten.
Daher denke ich, dass ihr euch wohl fühlen würdet und euer RP genießen könnt.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Dezember 2009)

So ich will jetzt paar Hordenchars anfangen. Da mir Druide gefällt und auch Tauren ;p, bin ich mir einig.
Das Problem ist natürlich der Server. Hab auf Kult der Verdammten angefangen, da es eben PVP und RP ist, dazu ist er in einem doch noch Lebendingen Realmpool. Da ich mit meinen ally Chars auf dem abysichen Rat bin und der Pool recht tot ist. Da kann man sehr wenig BGs besuchen und find neben RP und Questen, ist ein BG mal was feines und die Reittiere locken ja =).

Die Frage ist also, ist Kult der Verdammten recht gut für RP? Denn wenn man in den Hauptstädten unterwegs ist, ist der Trade ja wie auch auf anderen Severn, ein Globaler Städte Gruppensuchechannel.
Denn die Aldor sollen was RP angeht ja sehr gut, doch ist eben der Pool doch recht klein und die Server die drin sind, sind auch nicht gerade groß. Daher kann es passieren, dass man eben zwar Spaß am RP hat und Questen, wenn man aber doch PVP betreiben will (da auf Aldor ja Open PVP eher seltenheit hat, außer mal ein raid auf eine Stadt denke ich), ist natürlich schon schade wenn man im Endgame auf 1k Winter warten muss, weil keine BGs aufgehen.

Also ich tendiere ja zu Aldor mit meinen Hordenchars, nur ist der Pool wirklich so tot? Das dort enorm wenige BGs auf gehen. Im Abyssichen gehen sehr wenige auf. Also AV hat man so 1-2, WS so in der drehe 2-4, AB 1-3 und der Rest ist meisten gerade mal 1. Wenn überhaupt mal welche offen sind.


----------



## Nema27 (7. Dezember 2009)

Der Kult der Verdammten ist auch im Rollenspiel noch lebendig - du musst nur wissen, wo du hinsehen musst, ich denke, das ist überall so, auch auf Hordenseite der Aldor.


----------



## Jehane (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ihr,

ich spieler erst seit etwas mehr als 2 Wochen Wow, ich habe Jahrelang Pen&Paper, Larp und einfach Chat-RPG gespielt.
Und nun bin ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht was Rollenspiel in Wow angeht, ich bin auf Silberne Hand (Lorgraine, Mensch,
Hexenmeisterin) und hatte erst einmal ein wirklich Rollenspielmäßige unterhaltung.
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich, wo/wie ich Leute finden kann die auch Rollenspiel in Wow betreiben.

Gruss Jehane  aka Lorgraine


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

wie ich total oft gesagt habe: Ohne Rp-Gilde geht so gut wie gar nichts. Lies dich durchs Rollenspielforum oder Serverforum auf der Offi seite.


----------



## Quovenja (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenn nur "Die Aldor" und bin auf dem Realm sehr zufrieden. Finde fast immer Gleichgesinnte mit dem gleichen Niveau. Auch recht gute Themen-Gilden lassen sich hier finden.


----------

